# My review to Barnes & Noble Nook (3G/Wi-Fi)



## mrockzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

I had used it in at my friends place , didnt quite like it.. The memory of 2Gb seems to low,  the processor isnt that fast , if the memory seems to be full the device goes slow. we cannot download ebook if outside US  .. rest most of the features looks cool


----------

